# Lighting and space question



## Feisty1UR (Jun 17, 2016)

If I started a vertical garden, 16 plants in a 4x4 area. What lights would I need? I'm getting told Cobs, hps, mh, cfl, cmh.. a bunch.

Would I need to use 600w, or 1000. Would 2x 400w work well? What is the most efficient? Would I need a Cool tube to keep the temps down?

How can I expect this to compare with growing horizontally, is there much of a difference in yield?

Would I need a sativa dominant hybrid strain?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2016)

i'm not a vert expert but think more along the lines of 4 plants in a circle around your light source. maybe 2 600's in one cool tube. grow taller plants to get more yield.

google heath robinson vertical grows to get some inspiration


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> If I started a vertical garden, 16 plants in a 4x4 area. What lights would I need? I'm getting told Cobs, hps, mh, cfl, cmh.. a bunch.
> 
> Would I need to use 600w, or 1000. Would 2x 400w work well? What is the most efficient? Would I need a Cool tube to keep the temps down?
> 
> ...


Where you thinking 2 levels of 8 each?
Plant configuration will somewhat dictate lighting


----------



## verticalgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> If I started a vertical garden, 16 plants in a 4x4 area. What lights would I need? I'm getting told Cobs, hps, mh, cfl, cmh.. a bunch.
> 
> Would I need to use 600w, or 1000. Would 2x 400w work well? What is the most efficient? Would I need a Cool tube to keep the temps down?
> 
> ...


Do u have a budget? 2 or 3 x 315w cmh hung vertically in the centre of plants is super efficient
way to get the most out of a bare bulb but theres some threads on RIU getting a pound growing
horizontally from 315w cmh, so depends on ur grow style.
VG


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Where you thinking 2 levels of 8 each?
> Plant configuration will somewhat dictate lighting


1 plant per square foot i was thinking, but because it's vertical i really have no idea


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2016)

If you wanted to stay with a lower total height I don't see why 3 on each of the 4 sides with a single 600 dropped in the middle but flowered very early and rotated


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> If you wanted to stay with a lower total height I don't see why 3 on each of the 4 sides with a single 600 dropped in the middle but flowered very early and rotated


My tent is 4x4x7 - Height isn't a problem. I'd prefer the plants to be taller (Obviously if it's beneficial) , I want to push the tent to it's absolute limit for yield

i was going to use coco and have 16 plants in 2gallon smart pots and go for a 600w hps cooled-hood, and scrog them,

if there are far better setups please let me know, i've currently got 9 sproutlings under 3 24w CFLs


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2016)

When you start going for height your either going to need two lamps stacked or a mover.
Kinda just depends on what equipment you have
For not going to fit more than 4 tall big girls on trellises in there


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> When you start going for height your either going to need two lamps stacked or a mover.
> Kinda just depends on what equipment you have
> For not going to fit more than 4 tall big girls on trellises in there


I want the shortest veg times possible, If it's possible I'd prefer to veg for upto 1 month min 1.5months max. I'd rather not grow gigantic monsters if it's going to take up most of the year lmao

What would you suggest? I may just SoG instead, whatever is best.  Atleast then, I'll have a consistent flow of fresh bud. + a nice few mothers in a separate tent. Heard I can fit 36 seedlings in a 4x4 with SoG.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2016)

6-8 wk veg get's you this


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> 6-8 wk veg get's you this
> View attachment 3711166


Was that from seed or rooted clone? That's a massive plant for such a short amount of time.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Was that from seed or rooted clone? That's a massive plant for such a short amount of time.


Exactly what I was thinking lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

Can you guys tell me what you run? Training method's + light setup

I'm stuck in the middle and don't know what to do


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2016)

Rooted clone obviously and 2 or so weeks into flower


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> Do u have a budget? 2 or 3 x 315w cmh hung vertically in the centre of plants is super efficient
> way to get the most out of a bare bulb but theres some threads on RIU getting a pound growing
> horizontally from 315w cmh, so depends on ur grow style.
> VG


My budget is £500~

Only 1 315w cmh had people yielding a lb? How many plants in what area?


----------



## verticalgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> My budget is £500~
> 
> Only 1 315w cmh had people yielding a lb? How many plants in what area?


Post #208 https://www.rollitup.org/t/all-bs-set-aside-cmh-yields.884946/page-11

https://www.rollitup.org/t/50000-square-feet-colorado-legal-rec-grow.883667/


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> 6-8 wk veg get's you this
> View attachment 3711166


to the OP, do exactly this except add 2 more plants on the right and bottom of this picture. that should last you a year maybe?


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 18, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> to the OP, do exactly this except add 2 more plants on the right and bottom of this picture. that should last you a year maybe?


Bare in mind it's in a tent not a room, I'll have to unzip the doors on each side to feed them. How will I access them with the trellises in the way?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Bare in mind it's in a tent not a room, I'll have to unzip the doors on each side to feed them. How will I access them with the trellises in the way?


Are you using pots with media or hydro?
If pots just attach the trellis to the pots so the whole thing can be moved out of the way


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 21, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Bare in mind it's in a tent not a room, I'll have to unzip the doors on each side to feed them. How will I access them with the trellises in the way?


Don't put a trellis on the side that you unzip, trellis 3 sides. Easy! Planning is important but the only way for it to work it to start doing it and learn as you go.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Bare in mind it's in a tent not a room, I'll have to unzip the doors on each side to feed them. How will I access them with the trellises in the way?


or have a big enough tent where you could grow in the middle and have room to walk around the outside edges of the tent.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jul 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> or have a big enough tent where you could grow in the middle and have room to walk around the outside edges of the tent.


Like this. I can squeeze into the inside and walk around the outside. It's essential that you get to both sides. These are 5 footers now and it's tight but having the pots on the outside makes watering less of a challenge


----------

